# B14 Ksport / Teins / JIC / ??? coilover setup



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

As you can tell by my sig I've spent a lot of money on this project. I run my own engineering company and I'm finishing up my last few credits at University of Florida. My goal with this car is to keep it as my daily driver for the next few years and get into scca solo. I'm not concerned about being in a modified class, I just want a fun, unique car for the street and the track. In a few years, I'll buy another daily driver and keep the 200sx for the track.

So I've running around on Prokits & GR-2s for 5 years now. On a side note the GR2's have held up pretty well considering the aftermarket springs. Then again the Prokits are probably the mildest drop and spring rate you can get... but the lack of suspension travel is horrible! Small bumps no problems but you definatly know when you hit the larger bumps that send you into the bumpstops!

Since this is a daily driver I want a respectable ride on the street. I like that "connected to the road" feeling. Right now, my setup feels unimpressive. I've driven couple stock porsche 911s. The suspension feels stiff but its defiantly capable for everyday driving. Now sure you fly over large bumps and you'll feel it but it's a sports car, you can't have everything. That's the feeling I want.

I also want the adjustablity so that's why I want a coilover setup. On the street I'll run about a 2" drop front and 1.5" rear. I want the camber adjustablity so I need pillow ball mounts. I planning on installing new urethane suspension bushings and front and rear strut bars. I run 19 pound 18" OZ Cronos on the street and 11 pound 15" ADRs on the track.

-> Ksport (B14) ~$800 shipped
The new kid on the block. Includes pillow ball mounts, thats a great deal. I've read good things on neon / 240sx forums. I have not read much about the B14 setup. I might be willing to be the guinea pig.

-> Tein SS (B14) -$1100
These are proven. Pillow ball mounts are extra, I think ~$200?

-> JIC (B14) ~$???
No info.

-> Custom Konis ~$???
I've read good things on sr20forums. Need to research little more.

-> ???
Suggestions welcome

I search as much as I can so if you know of some good links / threads please post them, because I might have missed it. Otherwise lets get a discussion going... I guess talk me outta the Ksports, they sound to good to be true!


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

The Ksports are a good deal in terms of price, but the way they're set up is a bit questionable. Just the fact that they'll give you the same dampers regardless of whether you choose 280 lb-f/in springs or 500 lb-f/in springs made me think twice about getting them.

Here's something to add to your list:
Hot Bits Suspension (www.hotbits.org)

You may have to call them to get pricing, but they have a wide variety of applications, are well engineered/designed, and are extremely competitive in terms of price (think in the same range as the Tein BASICs and SS).


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

Hmm hot-bits looks like they build good stuff, but they dont list a US distributer. Anyone running these on a B14?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

dundee said:


> Hmm hot-bits looks like they build good stuff, but they dont list a US distributer.


Yeah, you have to get them shipped from Canada. Still pretty cheap though, even after shipping.


----------

